# What are these?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I feel like I should know but my Alzheimer’s has kicked in


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Homemade Alabama rig setup?


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Bobber stopper


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks a lot like a pair of my wife's earrings! LOL


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Bobber stop. Also used as a weight stop for a punching rig when punching mats and lily pads for bass.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

They can be used as a bobber stopper, but typically they are used to 'peg' a bullet weight down onto a worm hook. The most common reason for that is for the aforementioned punch-rig, but having had a lot of experience Texas-rigging, I find that for most Texas rig applications, pegging the weight is superior to letting it slide on the line. I keep a couple packs of those stoppers in both my worm bag and my main freshwater tackle bag. 

You just thread the line through the wire loop, then slide the rubber stopper off the wire onto your line, then thread your bullet weight and then tie your worm hook. Slide the rubber stopper down to the nose of the weight, holding it against the hook eye. :thumbsup:


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

bobber stopper. run the main line in the loop then pull on the tag end to pull line thru the stopper


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

sorry for the double post on how the work.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Use them all the time on my brim busters for sliding bobber. Great to adjus depth you want to fish


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For pegging worm weights, we used to use flat toothpicks yammed up the weight from the tag end, and break off the excess. I don't bass fish much anymore, but still have flat toothpicks scattered around my tackle boxes.


----------

